# Our F@H Brothers need our help



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2011)

Guys,

The F@H members helped us out tremendously not long ago and many times before.  They need us now for the Chimp Challenge, let's switch whatever we can over to them to fold for 10 days and show the world what we got.  


All details here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139673


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

Gotcha Captain!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2011)

a little something to keep track on the progress http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

looks awesome so fdar, and we're rocketing


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the help Guy's! We are very close to picking off OCN for the 2nd place spot. Please give what you can!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2011)

When I get home I'll add a link to track stats to the OP.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

We're currently in third. If our WCG team can switch some more crunchers over, we could make a big difference!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> We're currently in third. If our WCG team can switch some more crunchers over, we could make a big difference!



I've asked, I hope my wish is granted.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 7, 2011)

Switched over my primary babies to fold!!


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2011)

Switched all rigs
Won't be getting any pie for a while!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2011)

Even my CPU is now on for F@H, no points for me on WCG.


----------



## twilyth (May 7, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Even my CPU is now on for F@H, no points for me on WCG.



Sounds like some sort of cult to me.  People leave everything behind - their family, friends and worldly possessions, and drop everything just to join this group of weirdos who have this bizarre ritual they call "folding".  I mean, even the name is ridiculous.  "Folding".  That's the best they could come up with?  Really?

Well CP, I don't know what to say except that I hope you come to your senses.  I don't know if we could scrape together enough coin to hire a de-programmer to come over to their camp and kidnap you.    :shadedshu


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2011)

It'll be back, just gone for a few days


----------



## mlee49 (May 11, 2011)

Bump, a couple i7's could really make a difference. Even 4 people at 12 hours can still make a difference.


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2011)

Looks like Mydog might join us with some serious fire power


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2011)

Nice HammerON! I've been really busy guys! But so far i just have i7 970, GTX285, GTX470, GTX480 folding.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2011)

Bit late, but just wanted to thank everyone who helped out the TPU F@H Team during the Chimp Challenge.  They had our backs and we showed them the same in return, thanks everyone!


----------

